# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  First ink done yesterday :)

## kevinb

Well my gf has been wanting to get matching tattoos for awhile now, so we set an appointment for yesterday and let me tell you it sure was an experience. For starters those already jumping the gun freaking out about a matching tattoo, it's not like each others names or something, we picked something so that if we broke up it wouldn't be tied to the other person even though we don't plan on that happening, but it does happen. Second for those who say tattoos don't hurt, your a liar. I have one of the highest pain thresholds of anyone I know and I was wincing through the whole think most, it took 2 hours to finish the outline which is all money allowed right now, and Angela's only took 15 minutes haha. 

Without anything further her is my fresh ink  :Very Happy: 



And her is Angela's  :Smile: 


Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------

_decensored_ (08-18-2012)

----------


## DavidMundy

I dig it. If you thought the outline hurts just wait until you get 8+ hours of getting that colored in.  :Razz:

----------


## kevinb

In not looking forward to the color, and to think I was originally going to get my ribs as my first tattoo. I love it though, he left it open on the bottom for my koi side piece in the future.

----------


## DavidMundy

> In not looking forward to the color, and to think I was originally going to get my ribs as my first tattoo. I love it though, he left it open on the bottom for my koi side piece in the future.


Yea out of all my tattoos my ribs hurt the worst with my chest coming in at 2nd place lol. They aren't that bad though...definitely tolerable.

----------

_decensored_ (08-18-2012)

----------


## kevinb

Well the middle was tolerable, but whenever he went close to or over bone I was in some serious pain. The worst was over my sternum, each line felt like forever. I'm so glad I got it done though and stuck it out. I've wanted a tattoo since I was 18, I'm now 20 will be 21 in January so it felt like the right time. Plus someone was there with me supporting me through the whole thing.

----------


## darthsamurai

Congrats on the new ink and welcome to another addiction! Looks really nice.

----------


## kevinb

As I was getting it done my gf said to the tattoo artist, "you know he keeps cringing on the outside, but I know for a fact he's going to want the rest of his body done" haha which is so true, it did hurt, but it's not going to stop be from decorating every clothed inch of my body, since I'm going to school for nursing I want to keep them hidden.

----------


## Lazarus1437

Congrats man! My first tattoo was "Sacrifice" over my stomach. Which for me was probably the worst tattoo that I have, especially when they started on the left side of my stomach. Now I have 25+ tattoos and I want more, its an addiction for sure. Yours looks awesome! After your done getting it colored which is going to be an experience lol make sure you post pics of the finished product so that we can see.

----------


## Mike41793

I remember when you were talking about getting the huge one on your ribs before. I dont wanna be "that guy" but i def told you so lol! Now you know what i meant. I wasnt trying to doubt your pain tolerance but it can hurt it certain spots haha. 

Anyways now you know what it feels like and will be prepared for your next one.  Congrats and as others said, welcome to a new addiction!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kevinb

Thanks everyone. I really can't stop looking at it and thinking "this is on for life" and it's an awesome feeling. I'd like to have my rib piece next, but we will see how it goes. I really want to "pant leg"? Haha not sure what to call it, the equivalent to a full sleeve but on your leg. My tattoo artist has one of a Japanese girl in traditional apparel with umbrella and everything then on the other leg he has the same girl dressed up as the statue of liberty but like trashy looking to show what America is like to other cultures. It's awesome. I'd really like a traditional Japanese woman tattooed on one of my legs.

----------


## camel

Awesome man, congrats. Welcome to the addiction. I only have 6 as I am strapped for cash LOL

----------


## kevinb

I only got the outline done because its $100/hr and I only had $250 in my savings haha

----------


## DooLittle

Tats are fun, don't know what's more addicting, bps or tats?  Haha..  I love foot tattoos to, they look so cool.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Looking good.
The pain all depends but my "Marley" on my chest didnt hurt till a couple days later but I think I was still too wrapped up in her death when I had it done.

----------


## xFenrir

I heard that the less muscle/fat between your skin and the bone, the more a tattoo will hurt. I plan to get one on someday, the only problem is I want to custom order it from a girl and her designs cost $70+ alone, and I don't have the money.  :Sad:

----------


## kevinb

I already plan on making an appointment for my koi tattoo the day I get the shading and color. My body suit will be covered in no time  :Wink:

----------


## darthsamurai

> I already plan on making an appointment for my koi tattoo the day I get the shading and color. My body suit will be covered in no time


HaHa! That's what I thought too. 30 hours on one arm, 26 on my back. $ adds up. I have to take time off to buy snakes lol!

----------


## abrunsen

Thats awesome!  You and I got our first tattoos on the exact same day!  I am a graphic design major so i designed my own.  I didnt think it hurt at all and my tattoo artist told me I got it on one of the worst possible places (inner arm).  I think everyone over hypes how much they hurt.  Cool looking tat though.

-Alex

- - - Updated - - -

Holy sh#t thats awesome! The tattoo that I got yesterday was a koi!

----------


## kevinb

Well I'm not lying mine hurt, no way around that. I used to cut and burn myself every day and it was no comparison. Sad to state those facts but it's the truth.  :Sad:

----------


## darthsamurai

> Well I'm not lying mine hurt, no way around that. I used to cut and burn myself every day and it was no comparison. Sad to state those facts but it's the truth.


really? I have brands and cuts for scarification. I have a chest piece as well and I'd sit through a 5 hour tattoo way before branding or cutting. The exception being my hand piece. I've done 2 sittings on it at 1 1/2 hours at a time. I started seeing stars during the first sitting

----------


## Mike41793

> Well I'm not lying mine hurt, no way around that. I used to cut and burn myself every day and it was no comparison. Sad to state those facts but it's the truth.


Really? I cant say for sure bc ive never done that but i would think a tattoo would hurt less lol. Hmm thats crazy

----------


## Mike41793

> really? I have brands and cuts for scarification. I have a chest piece as well and I'd sit through a 5 hour tattoo way before branding or cutting. The exception being my hand piece. I've done 2 sittings on it at 1 1/2 hours at a time. I started seeing stars during the first sitting


What part of your hand? I wouldnt think the back of my hand would hurt that bad. The palms and fingers would prolly hurt lol.

----------

darthsamurai (08-20-2012)

----------


## darthsamurai

> What part of your hand? I wouldnt think the back of my hand would hurt that bad. The palms and fingers would prolly hurt lol.



it hurt like hell!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-20-2012)

----------


## darthsamurai

btw it's a tattoo of an Australian Box Jellyfish. Chironex fleckeri which means "hand of death". It just made me laugh

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-20-2012)

----------


## CLSpider

Congrats! And that's definitely an awesome start! Definitely keep us updated after you go back in for some more.

----------


## kevinb

Thanks everyone. I guess it didn't hurt as bad when I cut and burned because I was already so out of body and mentally in pain to notice. Now that I am happier and on correct medication the pain seems more real. It's not stopping me from going back for more though, I love piercings and now tattoos because of the pain. I love pain, not in a kinky sexual way, but in general. It lets me know I'm still alive and human. Well atleast that how I look at it.  :Smile:

----------


## kevinb

For reference. This is a scarification my piercer friend did the other day.

----------

camel (08-20-2012)

----------


## MrLang

Hmmm...


You got a huge piece across your chest

She got one little line of text on her foot



These are matching? You got played!

JK it looks great... but I don't know if I'd say those were 'equal' commitments...

----------


## kevinb

Ha I wouldn't be proud with just a few words I wanted it to make a lasting impression, but I understand you completely haha. Thanks!

----------


## Mike41793

> For reference. This is a scarification my piercer friend did the other day.


Is this done with burning? Looks cool, and painful lol.

----------


## kevinb

> Is this done with burning? Looks cool, and painful lol.


It's done with a scalpel.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> It's done with a scalpel.


Really? 
Huh, i wouldnt have guessed that. Doesnt really look like what a scalpel mark would look like but still neat none the less.

----------


## heathers*bps

Awesome ink. I'm super jealous. I've been on a 6 yr search of someone good around me so I can get more ink done.

----------


## kevinb

Thanks heather! He is really good. And yeah I'm pretty sure it's done with a scalpel.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

You're just a weenie  :Razz: 

Just kidding!! But my rib piece didn't HURT per say, it just took for freaking ever. I didn't have a problem with the pain, just laying in certain positions for hours upon hours got aggravating at times. I went for 5 hours one day, and 5 more immediately the day after. 2nd day I had NO sleep. It certainly sucked.

Though, outlines hurt way worse than shading. So be thankful for that!

And yes, scarification is done with a scalpel, and then they peel the skin off. Also, in order to get the most out of scarification, you're advised to keep the wound open as long as possible. Sometimes this means to rub lemon juice and sandpaper on it  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Just be thankful you only got a tattoo, LOL! And as for me, I will STICK with tattoos thank you very much!!

----------


## Mike41793

> And yes, scarification is done with a scalpel, and then they peel the skin off. Also, in order to get the most out of scarification, you're advised to keep the wound open as long as possible. Sometimes this means to rub lemon juice and sandpaper on it 
> 
> Just be thankful you only got a tattoo, LOL! And as for me, I will STICK with tattoos thank you very much!!


Reading that raised the hair on the back of my neck lol! uhhh thats creepy. I kinda want a small one though, just to try it. What does the end product look like? Just like a regular shiny scar im assuming. I mean theres no like ink or anything involved right?

----------


## mechnut450

I remember when I had my tattoo done  it didn't hurt me at all ( the  tattoo gun noise got on my nerves) , andi had it all done at once    outlined and inked in  my upper arm area.  but heck i ready for anotherone, so fiance  we thinknig of getting a matching snake patter  done ( likea figuer eight  mine to match my piebald and her in what ever morph she wants.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Personally, I think it looks quite gross...

Why not just get a red tattoo in the first place?

----------


## Mike41793

> Personally, I think it looks quite gross...
> 
> Why not just get a red tattoo in the first place?


Oh that is creepy looking like i pictured lol. I can think of a few things that would look cool but yea im with you, id probably just go for a tattoo instead haha!

----------


## GummiBear

It's been awhile since I had my ink done but I remember the shading/coloring hurt way more than the outline, perhaps part of that was my second and third had red in it and my skin kept rejecting it so the constant going over started to suck. 12 years later and my husband still catches me checking out my ink in the mirror.. I think on the bone was the worst, my first was a couple hours on my back with a section straight up my spine. 
Congrats., looks like it will be awesome..

----------


## kevinb

I've been told by plenty of people that the color and shading hurts way worse. I would think it would.

----------


## kevinb

This is a scarification that my piercer did a few years ago. I think it looks awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## babyknees

Who's your piercer?

Scarification heals differently on everyone. That's part of the appeal.

----------


## kevinb

Well the one who does the scarification's name is Daniel k (not sure how to spell his last name) and my other piercer is Dustin Schoelier (I think that's how it's spelled) but he just pierces. My tattoo artist is Shawn Van Oven.

----------


## Mike41793

> I've been told by plenty of people that the color and shading hurts way worse. I would think it would.


Im no tattoo veteran but the shading/coloring hurt way less imo.  The outline uses bigger and fewer needles. The shading uses more needles and smaller ones.  At least thats how i understood it lol.

----------


## kevinb

With my outline he used a 7 needle but he said the needles are so small I wouldn't be able to see them. The girl I work with got her side done and said it was like murder for the color. 

I guess I'll never know until I get it done. There is actually another artist stoping in to help and I might see about getting one done by him in the next week or two, but this one will be on my leg. Not sure what it will be though haha.

----------


## VooDooDoc

In my experience the outline hurts the most, then when they get to the shading it's actually sort of a relief.

----------


## kevinb

Well I just my outline done, and I won't have the color and shading till October 26, so I'm sure it will hurt just the same since its not done all at the same time.

----------


## Vasiliki

Outline hurts the worst, because it is so sharp. I would shake on a few lines he did on my shoulder piece where it went over a bone then found the soft spot immediately after the bone (it would dig, no matter how careful you were).

The shading actually wasn't too bad....

UNTIL he started re-shading and re-shading the same area to get the right depth. That's when it started to hurt. Yes there are more needles, but if the artist works on an area numerous times, then it starts to really burn. All you do is grit your teeth and hope that they move onto a new area soon. 

So, yes... Coloring doesn't hurt as much if you're not getting too much color done, or areas reworked. But the moment your artist starts playing with 'layers'. Yep. That hurts. Not as sharply as outlines do, but it turns into a nice deep ache.

----------


## kevinb

Mines going to be dark so I expect lots of pain.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Mines going to be dark so I expect lots of pain.


I found my full color tattoos to be more painful IMO. I fell asleep during the thick tribal wings on my back.

And that scarification is awesome  :Sad:  wish mine healed like that.

----------


## kevinb

If I wasn't with the girl if with I would be plastered haha. She thinks leg tattoos are trashy and that's what I want done the worst!

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Near the armpit and nip kills. I had my entire chest done, color and all in one sitting In Guam. Terrible idea. I had the worst headache ever for like a full day. To much ink at once I think. Luckily having your chest drilled on is for some reason physically exhausting. I never sleep better then almost immediately after getting inked. Haha probably ink poisoning. Good luck with the rest of that tat. Outline looks clean.

----------


## Rob

Going over bone is by far the worst, everything else goes numb after a while.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

O yeah. When you feel your entire rib cage vibrating and your vision eventually blurs from the constant drilling. That's when you know your having a good time. Lmao

----------


## nimblykimbly

Really nice so far! That's one big tat for a first piece! lol I do tats - that line work looks really good!  :Good Job:  Just you wait for the shading...  :Razz:  but don't worry, it's totally worth it! And after a while, the pain kind of dulls out... I think your body starts to block it a little.  :Smile:  Can't wait to see it done!

----------

